# Welche RH bei Scart Light?



## TassenMann (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane mir ein Scart Light 9.0 oder 10.0 zu kaufen.
Meine Körpergröße beträgt 1,81m meine Schrittlänge ca. 85,5cm. Bei der Schrittlänge bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, wieviel "Druck" nach oben man beim Messen ausüben muss, könnte vielleicht noch etwas mehr sein.

Wie auch immer, nach meinen Berechnungen wäre die optimale Rahmenhöhe 54cm, das Scart gibt es aber nur in 52 und 56.
Welchen sollte ich nehmen, bzw wie wären die Auswirkungen. Würde ich überhaupt einen großen Unterschied feststellen?

Ich bin noch Anfänger und eher Gelegenheitsfahrer.

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## filiale (11. Juli 2012)

Das 52er. Dann sitzt Du auch nicht so gestreckt. Eine 60,5cm Oberrohrlänge ist schon  lang für Deine 1,81 bei gerade mal 85 SL. Ich habe ein 20" MTB bei 183 und 89cm SL mit 60,3cm ORL, das ist gerade so ok, länger dürfte es nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TassenMann (11. Juli 2012)

Das hilft mir, danke!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier weiter: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Richtige-Rahmengroesse_id_5306_.htm 

Unser Radverkauf empfiehlt aus der Ferne (und ohne Gewähr) auch die 52, damit kannst du problemlos im Gelände und auf der Straße fahren.


----------



## henki25 (12. Juli 2012)

ganz klar 56


----------

